# weee tesco



## sandrat (23 Feb 2008)

I have my eye on a nice new microwave in tesco. I have an eyesore of an old microwave in the kitchen. Can i bring the old microwave to tesco when I buy my sparkly new one or do i have to take it to the local authority dump that I think has a weee bring centre in it? Well which is my husband gonna have to do? I'm 7 months pregnant so the idea of carrying a microwave doesnt exactly appeal to me. I think you can do your shopping online through my local tesco do you think the man would deliver a microwave and collect the old one? This nesting is getting to be an exspensive process!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2008)

You can bring the old microwave back within 15 days (?) of the purchase of a new one for recycling under the _WEEE _scheme. If you are getting the new one delivered then they are obliged to collect the old one so just have it disconnected and ready to go. If you get the new one delivered and don't have the old one ready then you still have 20 (?) days to bring the old one back.


----------



## rmelly (23 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you are getting the new one delivered then they are obliged to collect the old one so just have it disconnected and ready to go.


 
Clubman, are you sure of this? I was told differently by a retailer when they delivered a new TV.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2008)

Sounds like they were telling you fibs.
*
[broken link removed]                     
*


> *Retailer take back
> 
> * Retailers must provide free in-store take back for old electrical and electronic equipment from customers. This must be done on a one-for-one, like-for-like basis. This means that the old product must be of the same type or have fulfilled the same function as the new item purchased. For example a consumer buying a toaster may return a toaster but a consumer buying a computer may not return a toaster with that particular purchase. A retailer may, with the permission of their local authority, put in place alternative arrangements for take-back. This alternative must not be less convenient for the customer than returning the waste to the shop when buying a new product.
> 
> If you forget to bring your old items with you when buying your new items you will have 15 days from the date of purchase of the new items in which to do so. Alternatively, if the product is being delivered you are entitled to have the old item collected at the same time for no extra cost on the same one-for-one, like for like basis. If a new product is being delivered to a customer’s home retailers cannot charge for collection of the waste equipment (although a retailer can charge a delivery fee). Retailers must give 24 hours notice of delivery and the old item must be disconnected from all utilities. If you do not wish to avail of the free collection of waste equipment on delivery of new equipment, then you have 30 days to return it to the retailer’s premises if you wish to avail of free retailer take back.


----------



## rmelly (23 Feb 2008)

thought they might have been, thanks.


----------



## Slim (23 Feb 2008)

I tried that In Aldi a few weeks ago when I bought a new microwave. Manager was having none of it. Checked the website, WEEE, since and think they were wrong.

Slim


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2008)

Eh? _Aldi _don't deliver!

_Aldi _are obliged to take like for like items back for recycling like any other retailer.


----------



## Yachtie (24 Feb 2008)

We bought a full set of kitchen appliances last week and the supplier didn't offer to collect the old ones BUT when I asked if they'd take the old ones, they said that as long as everything is disconnected, fridge emptied and freezer defrosted, they'd take them back. They even carried the lot out of the house.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2008)

Many  of them will not offer but if you insist on enforcing your rights in this context (remember that you are paying a levy for recycling on the new items!) then they cannot legitimately refuse.


----------



## sandrat (24 Feb 2008)

Thats grand so I'll get husband to carry it into tesco and collect the nice new one. Its not my fault the baby needs a new microwave!


----------

